# DB2 Integer -> char



## Peregrin (4. März 2008)

wie konvertiere ich bei einer SQL Abfrage ein Integer Wert in einen char

CONVERT(char(20),MyIntegerColumn) ?

Zwecks: Erlauben einer Wildcard Suche auf ein integer wert ? 

Oder gibt es andere Lösungen, oder ist es überhaupt nicht so möglich


----------



## Biber2 (10. März 2008)

Moin Peregrin,
falls Deine Frage noch aktuell ist und falls es sich um Konvertierung auf einer DB2 handeln sollte,dann wäre sinnvoll:
... CAST (DyIntegerColumn as Char(20) )

...soweit man/frau bei dem Plan "Wildcard-Suche auf einen Integerwert" überhaupt Sinnhaftigkeit unterstellen würde.

Das hab ich ja nicht verstanden... die kontaktwilligen Frauen im Kleinanzeigenteil am letzten Wochenende waren zwischen 147cm und 182cm groß und Du willst jetzt mit einer Wildcardsuche alle rausfieseln, die "1_3" (also 153, 163, 173cm) lang sind?

Hast Du auch noch einen Plan B?
 ;-)

Brüße
Biber


----------

